# Felt F5/F5X (61/60cm) for a TALL rider



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Afternoon all,

After jumping in with both feet in the Beginners Forum, I'm poking around for opinions on a couple of bikes I'm interested in before trying to hunt down an LBS and see if they have one.

Quickly: 6'7, 195lbs, 37.5" cycling inseam (200cm, 90kg, 945mm). Long arms.

Typical riding (on a MTB with road tyres) is 20-30 mile jaunts, on pavement. It's not all good pavement, but so far it's all pavement.

LBS rough fitting has suggested a long ETT -- 620mm. Findingbikes with that is hard.

The F5 and F5X, despite smaller frame sizes, appear to have a LONG ETT at 605mm. Any opinions on if it's even worth trying to find one?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

expatbrit said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> After jumping in with both feet in the Beginners Forum, I'm poking around for opinions on a couple of bikes I'm interested in before trying to hunt down an LBS and see if they have one.
> 
> ...


We made some custom F1x frames for Ryan Trebon when he raced for Felt. He's your height. I think there are a couple left. My Dad is also 6'7" and I'm planning to upgrade his ancient 62cm Felt SR91 with a new F1x.

Have your local Felt dealer call our sales department Monday and ask about the 63cm F1x frames. Sounds like it would be just about perfect.

-SD


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds wonderful -- now to see if it's in budget at all!

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

expatbrit said:


> Sounds wonderful -- now to see if it's in budget at all!
> Thanks!


If you were looking at the F5 as an example you could buy the F1x frame, and a complete Z85 for ~$3000. Then you could find a home for the Z85 frame (if your dealer was unable to provide any credit) and likely end up with a complete 105 F1x for around $2500. Another option is to find some older 6700 10 speed Ultegra parts on closeout. Shimano just bumped the group to 11 speed with their 6800 group and the 10 speed stuff is discounted so you may be able to piece a grouppo together.

Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions.

-Dave


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Well... called the local dealer, and he checked the WWW site and says there's none of the larger ones available any longer. Oh well!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

expatbrit said:


> Well... called the local dealer, and he checked the WWW site and says there's none of the larger ones available any longer. Oh well!


Just to check -- does that sound right, Dave (if you're still reading), or is it just a crap Felt dealer? He insisted that there was no point in calling, that everything was on the WWW site.

A giant F1X would be a cool as hell bike.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

expatbrit said:


> Just to check -- does that sound right, Dave (if you're still reading), or is it just a crap Felt dealer? He insisted that there was no point in calling, that everything was on the WWW site.
> 
> A giant F1X would be a cool as hell bike.


Your dealer is right, I checked. There are no F1x in 63cm left for sale. I did however uncover a secret stash of the last two on the planet. They are in our customer service department and are kept in case one of the frames we did sell ever broke. 

Your dealer needs to contact their sales rep and plead your case. It wouldn't be unheard of to wrestle one away as we do have two left.

The inventory your dealer has access to doesn't show customer service items so they were accurate when they reported there were none left for sale.

I'm in Taiwan for a couple more weeks but if you need any follow up, let me know.

-SD


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Your dealer is right, I checked. There are no F1x in 63cm left for sale. I did however uncover a secret stash of the last two on the planet. They are in our customer service department and are kept in case one of the frames we did sell ever broke.
> 
> Your dealer needs to contact their sales rep and plead your case. It wouldn't be unheard of to wrestle one away as we do have two left.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking; amazing service. 2 left on the planet, eh? That's a bit scary!


----------

